# EGD with brushing or washing



## ChristineA (Jul 13, 2014)

When a physician does an EGD and does a brushing it is billed as 43235 correct? In order to bill 43239 you have to take an actual bx with forceps correct? 
Thanks for any help I have a physician who is questioning me and I just want to double check before I make a copy of the code descriptions that I am not doing something wrong or reading the code description wrong.


----------



## Venkatakrishnan (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi Christine,

You are absolutely correct. Brushing and washing are considered as part of diagnostic EGD. It will not eligible to get coded as 43239


----------

